# ALMOST a stack... LOL



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

Well, we TRIED! Couldn't get a free stack of this dog to save my life. But, anyway, any comments would be great! She is almost 11 months. I realize the stacking isn't great, but I think I did pretty well for it just being her and I!

Did two shots of each position in different light.


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

One word......

GORGEOUS!

She is a beautiful dog


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

No expert critique here.
I like her topline, her head, her ear-set, her feet, her length, her rear angulation, 
her pigmentation, her depth of body.
She looks a little east-west. In some pictures she looks very slightly down
on her pasterns. Forearms look a little short. But I am FAR from an expert.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

Can you explain the "east-west" thing to me? As in she is too long in compared to north/south? LOL! Sorry, new to this aspect.

Also, she is short... bahah. She is only 23" at the withers, I'm hoping her legs will grow a bit more.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

I have no critique but I think she's lovely!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Shaina said:


> Can you explain the "east-west" thing to me? As in she is too long in compared to north/south? LOL! Sorry, new to this aspect.
> 
> Also, she is short... bahah. She is only 23" at the withers, I'm hoping her legs will grow a bit more.


It's her front feet. They go out to the sides instead of being pointed forward.

She has very nice color/pigment but I think her head could be more feminine.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

East-west means her paws point/face outwards, not directly to the front(msvette posted at the same time). This is Abby at 4 months. She is east-west (still).


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

Interesting! Thanks for that. She tends to look much thicker with her mouth open but probably could look a little more lady-like... though I like the look of a thicker shepherd so I'm okay with her looking a little bit masculine  

Thanks everyone for the compliments too! She is a great dog.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm no expert. I'm sure others know much more than do I!!!
And I also like the look of a thicker dog, too


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

msvette2u said:


> I'm no expert. I'm sure others know much more than do I!!!
> And I also like the look of a thicker dog, too


I like a doggy bitch. My dog's head is feminine and I wish it were more masculine, after all, she isn't going to be shown.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

What a nice looking dog!


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks! She looks a lot like her mother, who also has a pretty masculine head.

Waika von Karthago - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## Ramage (Oct 10, 2009)

I am also a masculine kinda girl  I like a bitch with a masculine head. Not gigantic, but just about like this girl's. 

I think she is a pretty lady. She will fill out a lot more in the coming months. She'll start too look less lanky and more mature.

My only critique would also be her pasterns. They are not bad at all, just that I like a bit more upright.


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

She is beautiful!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

beautiful girl, love her color


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I like the masculine head but not sure if judges do


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

It would help in these critiques to mention if the dog will be shown.
Just a thought.
She's a beauty, a little short in the foreleg, which makes her look long.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

Sorry, no, she will not be shown. I just wanted a critique as if she would be. Thanks everybody! She turns a year old in 9 days.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Well she is a lovely girl, certainly easy on the eyes :wub:


----------

